# Sig 2022 9mm.



## Jakespoon (Apr 20, 2017)

I was thinking of picking up a Sig 2022, or sometimes called the Sig pro.all reviews Ive read were very good and has great reliability. Anybody have any comments on this model that could be of help, thanks.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I recently purchased one and am very pleased with it. Mine is a 9mm and besides the factory mag which holds 15 rounds I got the Megar 17 round mag. The 17 is a 15 with a +2 extension. The factory paddle holster would not stop moving around so I got a Blackhawk Surpa paddle that is rock solid. I am 67 with bifocals but was still able to keep all shots in the center at 12 yards standing two hand hold. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Picked up another Megar 17 round magazine, here they are $4.00 cheaper than the factory 15 round.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

With the two 17 round mags and one 15 and one in the chamber you have 49 rounds. Sure go through anno fast.:mrgreen:


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have never shot one, only handled them. They seem very well-regarded. I do have a DA/SA SIG P229 which is my favorite pistol. The one thing that would stop me from buying a 2022 is the very short front strap on the grip. Much of the front grip surface consists of a large base plate on the magazine. I think I would almost certainly pinch my hand with a quick magazine change.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

I suppose that is possible, I haven't had a problem with that. The Megar 17 round sit a little further down as they are a +2 attachment. Thanks for your response, starting to think no one was here.:mrgreen:


----------



## Illyia (Jan 12, 2017)

The P2022 is an outstanding pistol worthy of your consideration. I own one in .40 S&W and it's a well-made, robust construction that will stand up to many thousands of rounds.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Don't forget that if you have a 40 S&W, all you need do is get a 357 Sig barrel and you will have both. They use the same mag.:mrgreen:


----------

